# A Little Gender Chuckle



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

This is just meant for a little gender chuckle:

My mom recently brought home an 8 week old Cane Corso/Mastiff puppy whom she named Brin (after Brindle).. All the paperwork labelled baby Brin a she and, with doubt, my mom assumed she brought home a baby girl puppy.

Well, wouldn't you know it! Upon her first vet visit baby girl Brin was renamed baby boy Bren! 

My mom is well embarrassed but has a beautiful little puppy all the same.

So there goes.. a little he for she gender chuckle for your day


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Awww _HE_ is adorable!


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Bren... HE is pretty!


----------

